

Ask HN: I have an idea, how do I find team-mate(s) online? - ajakhu

I have a novel idea in my mind that might just succeed. Right now, I am working alone on this project. I'd like to find out team-mate(s) to work with on this project because I think that a lot of technologies/coding will be involved in it and it might get too much for a single person. How do I get to meet someone who might be interested in developing with me? Any suggestions to be given or experiences to be shared?
======
mrkmcknz
I was in the same position some time ago and had no real luck, I had numerous
conversations with founders to be.

Then I went to startup weekend and was part of a team with 4developers, 3 of
us are now working on a project.

I would reach out to your extended network and attend any hackathons that may
be in your area!

------
hyuuu
I tried the idea that went nowhere (<http://picocrew.com/presents/picocrew>) I
explain the workflow in that post, perhaps I am attacking the problem from a
different angle.

------
Jonovono
I am in a similar position. Well, mainly just looking to make some connections
with people. But I also have some projects I would like to work with others
on. If you want, shoot me a message!

------
freddy
Hit me up I am always open to working on projects.

------
nigelss
founder2be.com

